# Need a pretty new case for pretty new processor



## i3uu (May 24, 2010)

So I'm planning on upgrading my motherboard, processor, and case this summer.  (possibly adding in 4gb more ram just because)  I need some suggestions for some efficient cases!

The things I am looking for:

Taller rather than longer
NO front door
LED's (preferably purple but I'll probably mod if it's not)
Very good cooling
Good dust management
Attractive/sleek
Quiet
"glass" side door so I can see into it


I'm thinking of the antec 900 since my neighbor has it but he said he would not recommend getting it and If I were to get one, get the antec 1200.  I would like to have enough room in the case for a decent sized aftermarket CPU cooler and to be roomy enough for the cables. 

So anyone have a case in mind that fits these descriptions?  Price isn't a huge factor although cheaper = better of course.  Anything under $200 preferably around $100.

EDIT:  I'm in a pickle between these two:

*Thermaltake Armor+MX VH8000BWS Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case* $129 ($104 AMIR)

Thermaltake Armor+MX VH8000BWS Black Aluminum / St...

*Antec Twelve Hundred Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case*  $150

Antec Twelve Hundred Black Steel ATX Full Tower Co...

Any information on the thermaltake?  I've heard good stuff about antecs and thermaltakes but I'm not sure if the thermaltake is comparable in cooling


----------



## Crazykenny (May 24, 2010)

i3uu said:


> So I'm planning on upgrading my motherboard, processor, and case this summer.  (possibly adding in 4gb more ram just because)  I need some suggestions for some efficient cases!
> 
> The things I am looking for:
> 
> ...



I'll vouch for the Antec Twelve Hundred. Easily feets my V8, HD5870 and does a tremendous job keeping it all cool.


----------



## roast (May 24, 2010)

i3uu said:


> The things I am looking for:
> 
> Taller rather than longer
> NO front door
> ...



When reading that I thought to myself... that would be a great list of "wants" when looking for a woman too 

Anyway, I'm a +1 for the Antec 1200 too. Haven't personally owned one myself, but they really are great cases. The 900 however, would still probably be suited to your needs too - its not *that* much smaller. Just boils down to whichever you think is prettier/whatever your budget allows.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 24, 2010)

HAF 932 is a great full tower with ALOT of cooling


----------



## DriedFrogPills (May 24, 2010)

corsair 800d?

or i actually am liking the look of the Xiggy Utgard


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 24, 2010)

DriedFrogPills said:


> corsair 800d?
> 
> or i actually am liking the look of the Xiggy Utgard



800D is a GREAT case as well and great for CM


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 24, 2010)

This one gets my vote. Either that or the HAF932
LIAN LI PC-60FNW Black Aluminum ATX Mid Tower Comp...


----------



## i3uu (May 25, 2010)

Thermaltake or antec 1200?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 25, 2010)

I say hold on to your shorts for a week or two and look into the HAF-X


----------



## JATownes (May 25, 2010)

CM690II Advanced.  No side window, but that is easily remedied with a Dremel and a piece of Plexi.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 25, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I say hold on to your shorts for a week or two and look into the HAF-X



It's on sale in 2 weeks??


----------



## sneekypeet (May 25, 2010)

Was told early June it will be everywhere. Tomorrow things will start showing up about it


----------



## i3uu (May 25, 2010)

What is the price on the HAF-X and where's a good site to check up on the specs?

Google gave me this:

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=9473&Itemid=46

But I'm not sure if the price is going to be $90?  That's pretty darn cheap for a case like that!  And I can wait.  I'm in no big rush anyways.  Just looking for some great deals on combos and whatnot from newegg.  It's funny how newegg will give you a combo of 4 items with a discount of $50, but then you can find two combos with the exact items for a total of $90 off.  You'd think it would be the other way around, right?  But whatever lol.  The HAf-X looks awesome

EDIT: looks like it gets released tonight!!  

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/landing/hafx/home.php


----------



## sneekypeet (May 25, 2010)

public release of the case info comes tomorrow. in two-ish weeks it should be at Newegg and all the major e-tailers...It will be more than $90. Sorry, cant say too much yet, under NDA.


----------



## i3uu (May 25, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> public release of the case info comes tomorrow. in two-ish weeks it should be at Newegg and all the major e-tailers...It will be more than $90. Sorry, cant say too much yet, under NDA.



Yea, I thought $90 for that case was wrong but oh well.  Silly ads.  But sweet.. wish it wasn't a 2 week wait tho


----------



## Crazykenny (May 26, 2010)

Not to break you guys of about the 800D and the HAF932, but...

The 800D, while pretty, has a pretty limited air cooling options and the stock cooling isnt all that great. However, its a fantastic watercooling case.

The HAF932 is indeed a nice air cooling case. But being the first in the HAF series has no standard dust filters. I know this can be remedied with some home cures but why not buy something that has them installed stock.

I'd also vouch for the HAF X from what I've seen from it. But personally, the Antec Twelve Hundred is sleeker and taller. Although the HAF X features cant be denied aswell. You cant go wrong with both cases.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 26, 2010)

I was imagining this when I saw your title 

Cosmos S? ATCS 840? Raven RV2?


----------



## TIGR (May 26, 2010)

Not purple, but check out the AZZA Solano 1000 (there's also the red 1000R version). The bang for the buck here is astounding with the rebates. If you have any specific questions about the cases, fire away as I have a few here. I feel they compare favorably against their higher-priced competitors from Antec (better build quality in my opinion).


----------



## i3uu (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies!  Just got neweggs daily email and they have the antec 900 on sale for $96.  I'd love to get it, but there aren't any good combos that go well with what I want.. and If I were to get the 1200, I'd be able to get a combo discount that brings it close to the 900's price.  So all in all, I think I'm going to get the antec 1200.  I'll just go to a hardware store and buy a few purple LED's and make a new project for myself 

Found a decent combo on the 1200 and a motherboard that I want so I think I'll get that.


----------



## TIGR (May 27, 2010)

You can also pick up a refurbished HAF 932 from Cooler Master for $90 (link). Code "summerfun" gets you free shipping. I was hesitant to mention it because it's not taller than it is deep/long and has no dust filtration, but it is a great deal on a [large] case with excellent cooling performance. Compared to the Twelve Hundred, it will be louder and will cool better. If you have any specific questions about the HAF or Twelve Hundred, fire away as I have a couple of those here too.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 27, 2010)

i3uu said:


> Thanks for all the replies!  Just got neweggs daily email and they have the antec 900 on sale for $96.  I'd love to get it, but there aren't any good combos that go well with what I want.. and If I were to get the 1200, I'd be able to get a combo discount that brings it close to the 900's price.  So all in all, I think I'm going to get the antec 1200.  I'll just go to a hardware store and buy a few purple LED's and make a new project for myself
> 
> Found a decent combo on the 1200 and a motherboard that I want so I think I'll get that.



The 1200 is a much better case than the 900.. even if the 900 was $50 it's still not worth it once you start building in a 900 you'll see my point. Although with some serious modding and hole cutting the 900 is a winner.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 27, 2010)

I would buy the 1200 in a heart beat if the hdd bay face side-way instead of facing at my mobo, and tooless.

...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 27, 2010)

well it depends if your air cooling and set it up properly aka negative vs positive pressure in 1 form u will need filters the other not so much i use positive pressure but with a high fan count it works wonders on dust managment filter or not


----------



## claylomax (May 27, 2010)

i3uu said:


> So I'm planning on upgrading my motherboard, processor, and case this summer.  (possibly adding in 4gb more ram just because)  I need some suggestions for some efficient cases!
> 
> The things I am looking for:
> 
> ...



Did you just read my mind? Now I don't need to open a new thread, I'll follow this one instead. We have the same CPU, which one are you getting?


----------



## DonInKansas (May 27, 2010)

DriedFrogPills said:


> corsair 800d?
> 
> or i actually am liking the look of the Xiggy Utgard



The Utgard is not available in the U.S.


----------



## i3uu (May 27, 2010)

claylomax said:


> Did you just read my mind? Now I don't need to open a new thread, I'll follow this one instead. We have the same CPU, which one are you getting?



Yep, I happen to do that a lot 

and right now I'm probably going to get the 1200 since it has the mobo combo I posted a few posts up^^  But I'm also going to look at the HAF that TIGR posted too.  It looks pretty nice and $90 shipped is pretty cheap.  Back to researching again


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 27, 2010)

i3uu said:


> Yep, I happen to do that a lot
> 
> and right now I'm probably going to get the 1200 since it has the mobo combo I posted a few posts up^^  But I'm also going to look at the HAF that TIGR posted too.  It looks pretty nice and $90 shipped is pretty cheap.  Back to researching again



As for the HAF.. it's amazing. Don't let the lack of filters put you off too much since the huge fans don't need to rotate at high RPMs to push lots of air they also don't pull that much dust. I even mounted a 120mm intake on the bottom of the case and I dont see much dust in my system.


----------

